# GE power mark gold 6 circuit load center



## H.M. electric (Apr 8, 2014)

went to look at putting in a heat pump for a friend the other day. he has a 100amp main with a GE power mark gold 6 circuit load center sub panel.

slots 6 & 8 on the sub are labeled "do not use" from the factory (altho the "6 circuit load center" part of the label and the "do not use" look like after thoughts).

upon looking up the load center i see it is marketed as main lug convertible to main breaker. (this case it is being used as a main lug). 

my question/issue with this is A.) why would GE label it "do not use" to me that is a signal from the manufacture to NOT USE those slots main breaker or other wise. and B.) is there any reason i cant use those slots? everything other than the label looks as normal and tests fine. 

just want a sanity check/make sure im not missing something?

thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Likely due to the bus rating. If a 100 amp main breaker got installed on 5-7 and the bus is only rated for 125 amps, then there are issues with the possibility of overloading the bus.

Thats my best guess.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I wounder if those six place panels got back to the six throw thing or when we were limited to the amount of circuits in a pannel? I have seen a few of those small 6 circuit ones that are no different to the 8 space ones other than the bus not being at the two spots or something else blocking them off.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

It's a GE panel. Every slot should say do not use.


----------

